# Rosewell Wireless



## randomguy (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello I have a Rosewell RNX-N180UBE wireless adapter

http://www.rosewill.com/products/s_1721/productDetail.htm

I have tried installing regular FreeBSD and PC-BSD but neither will detect/support the adapter.

I am absolutely new to the BSD world so I am not sure how to go about finding a solution. The adapter works fine in Linux and there is a linux driver available to download from their website but sadly no BSD.

Is there some package I can download on another computer, put on a USB flash drive and copy over to the BSD system then install?

I would like to try BSD but without a wireless driver I can't do much.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 25, 2011)

The first thing to do is find out what chipset it uses.  Just searching on the part number and "chipset" is usually enough.

It's a Realtek RTL8191SU.  Unfortunately, AFAICT there is no native FreeBSD driver for it.  See ndisgen(8) about using the Windows XP driver.


----------

